# Clausing 100 MK 3 split nut.



## Kylisdad (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been resurrecting An old Clausing 100 MK3 for about 8 months now. I have had to make many of the parts I need because they couldn't be be found, or cost more than I paid for the machine. 
One of the last items I am looking for is the split nut, or half nut. The machine did not come with one. Anyone know anywhere I may be able to buy one? I checked with Clausing, and it is no longer available for that machine.... I know it is 3/4 8 acme, Perhaps I would be better off buying a tap and making one? 

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Newmetalmark (Oct 17, 2013)

Theres a fellow on eBay that makes split nuts for lathes, goes by the handle "largevise" . If you need specs on it, Clausing should be able to provide them to you. If not, PM me and maybe I can pull mine out for measurement. Give me an excuse to get to work on mine.


----------



## Kylisdad (Oct 18, 2013)

I did finally get one made out of solid brass salvaged from our scrap bin. I saved enough material to make 3 or 4 more if needed. 

The worst part was reassembling everything enough to get the dimensions I needed. I purchased an acme tap off of ebay. It seems to work OK, but I think I made the actual position of the thread to close to the carriage. Sometime when I get a chance I will modify the program and machine another one.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2013)

Not sure if it'll be any help to you now but, I'm taking my apron off to work on the crossfeed clutch and can get some measures if it would help.:thumbsup:


----------

